# Police Stations around the world



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*Former Strathclyde Police Headquarters - Pitt Street, Glasgow*


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

Eighth Precinct Police Station in Detroit









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/356454041/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil


Piracicaba recebe novas sedes do Deinter e da Delegacia Seccional por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Shadow on the Wall (Nov 13, 2014)

The one and only 
*Copenhagen Police Headquarters*.



















by Morten




















by andrewcusack.com

(  )


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Toronto Police Headquarters, Toronto, Canada (1988)


----------



## MetaCRNL (Feb 26, 2012)

*Southampton,UK*


























[/url]Welcome to the new Southampton Central police station by Gribiche, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

*Tbilisi,Georgia*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The police station of the district of Aerodrom in Skopje, Macedonia


DSC02835 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The police station of the district of Bit Pazar (the red building) in Skopje, Macedonia

DSC06830 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

Very very ugly and outdated


----------

